# anyone using active-flora lake gem?



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

i have tried the lite, which is ok it was a bit on the whiteside, i tried the red next and am very happy with it, i would like to see the lake gems and will probably get it next


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

Sand far left, floracor red, lake gems on right










Lake Gems, Floragems, Red










Red and Lake Gems










Lighting is Finnex Fuge Ray on 40 gallon breeder


----------

